# America Has A New Supercar



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Florida-based Exotic Rides has been building and customizing cars for the best part of two decades. And for the past few years it has been working on its own creation - the ER W70. Australian automotive designer David Williams was tasked with designing the American-built supercar after the firm saw his renderings of what he imagined the LaFerrari would look like prior to its release in 2012. ER plans to unveil the W70 at SEMA later this year, and is already taking pre-orders.








Power comes from a LS7 7.0-liter engine rated at 626 hp and mated to a six-speed manual. High-performance brakes, a adjustable racing coilover suspension with iLIFT raising system, a moveable rear spoiler, and an interior with hand-made leather seats, carbon-fiber trim and touchscreen infotainment system, are just some of the features America's new supercar will have. We speculated this might be pie in the sky last year. Here's hoping the guys at Exotic Rides can prove us wrong.














































source: www.erw70.com


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

It's interesting....infact quite nice.

Lambo front bumper, enzo like bonnet and F430 rear? The side profile looks a little odd though.

They must be some way off approval and being ready to manufacture......I'm pretty certain the air intakes in the haunches wont pass US regs.


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Not overly impressed, I'm afraid it looks like a computerised amalgamation of all the current crop. I appreciate, once you have met all the requirements, you will end up all around a similar size and shape, but this isn't distinctive, or just plain gorgeous, enough.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

i like it, looks really nice.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Just looks like a frankenstein car, will probably burst into flames anyway


----------



## ian180p (Aug 25, 2014)

Wow....

Its looks stunning.

Can't wait for the road tests.


----------



## tich (Aug 16, 2014)

It look fantastic


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

It has'nt been built then, hence the cartoon like graphics.


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Why cant the American's appear to be able to produce a car that has over 100bhp/litre!?


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

That is stunning. I'd change the seats. There's a whiff of corsa sri there


----------



## JordanE (Jun 26, 2013)

looks like they stole a ferrari


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

JordanE said:


> looks like they stole a ferrari


....And took it to the Lotus Factory with a bit of cut and shut. - Was going to say LoFerrari but no, don't actually google that !

I think it looks good.

:thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Hmmmm.....I like it. 

Depends how much they want for it though


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

lovely looking motor :thumb:


----------

